# Stuffed Mushrooms (TNT)



## mudbug (Aug 9, 2005)

These are so good. Recipe that I made recently from a Wms Sonoma cookbook.

24 large fresh cremini or white button mushrooms, each about 2 inches in diameter, brushed clean

1/4 cup plus 2 T olive oil

kosher salt and freshly ground white pepper

3 T unsalted butter, plus 3 T unsalted butter, melted

4 green (spring) onions, including tender green parts, finely chopped

1/2 cup dry Marsala, sherry, or white vermouth

1/3 cup coarse fresh bread crumbs

1/2 cup shredded Gruyere cheese

3/4 cup grated Parmesan

1/2 cup minced fresh flat-leaf parsley

1/4 t sweet Hungarian paprika

1/3 cup heavy cream, plus more as needed

Preheat oven to 350, line a rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper or butter the baking sheet.

Remove stems from mushrooms and reserve. Brush mushroom caps, inside and out, with 1/4 cup olive oil. Place them rounded side down on prepared pan. Season with salt and white pepper to taste and set aside.

Chop mushroom stems as finely as possible. Place the chopped stem in the corner of a clean kitchen towel, gather the towel tightly around the mushrooms, and twist to release as much moisture as possible. Set aside.

In a saucepan, melt the 3 T butter with the 2 T of oil over medium heat. Add the green onions and saute until the white parts are transparent, 2-3 minutes. Add the mushroom stems, raise heat to medium high, and saute until lightly browned, 6-8 minutes. Add the Marsala and boil until almost dry, about 5 minutes. Remove from heat and add bread crumbs, Gruyere, 1/2 cup of the Parmesan, parsley, paprika, and the 1/3 cup cream. Season with salt and white pepper to taste. Add a little more cream if needed to make a thick mixture.

Spoon stuffing into the mushroom caps. Sprinkle each with a little of the remaining Parmesan and drizzle with a little of the melted butter.

Bake until lightly browned on top, 20 - 25 minutes. Serve warm.

_These can be baked 3 or 4 hours in advance and kept at room temperature. Just before serving, reheat in 350 oven for about 15 minutes._

*Notes:* The 1/4 cup olive oil for brushing the mushroom caps was not enough.  Use more.  I didn't bother using white pepper instead of black, fresh instead of dry bread crumbs, squeezing the stems in the towel, or sprinkling with cheese and melted butter at the end. They also reheated just fine in the microwave for about 15-30 seconds.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 9, 2005)

Mudbug,

 these look great, we love stuffed rooms...will try them sunday for the gang. Thanks for sharing.
kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm not a big mushroom fan (ever since studying them in biology as a kid! ) but hubby loves stuffed mushrooms and will go nuts for these.  Thanks!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 9, 2005)

I've never met a stuffed mushroom that I didn't like.
These sound delish!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 10, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I've never met a stuffed mushroom that I didn't like.


 
   I agree, pdswife!!  I love stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## Shaheen (Apr 26, 2006)

I bought white button mushrooms yesterday and I was looking for a recipe to try something new. This sure sounds delicious. Thanks mudbug!


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 26, 2006)

These sound great! It's on my list to try! Thanks!


----------



## MJ (Apr 26, 2006)

You *RAWK* Mudbug! Thanks - gonna try this soon.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 26, 2006)

I've stuffed mushrooms with everything from escargot to crabmeat to spinach to just their chopped stems mixed with breadcrumbs.

The big key for me is to blanch the mushroom caps in boiling water for 3-4 minutes.  Then all you have to worry about is really heating the stuffing through.  Nothing is more unpleasant to me than having the mushrooms raw.  I find that if they're not blanched, the oven just makes the raw caps even firmer.  Yuck.


----------



## Diane1415 (Apr 29, 2006)

I will have to try these with the morrels I just found.


----------



## CasperImproved (Apr 29, 2006)

I will agree with Breezy... a quick cook of the mushrooms prior to stuffing can be a good thing... it should however be "brief" or else you can over-cook the mushrooms. Stuffed mushrooms in any guise are great


----------



## Quizzie (Apr 29, 2006)

Mudbug, I have been looking for a good stuffed mushroom. My problem is when I put them in the oven I either under cook the shroom or I over cook it.

I have had some good stuffings though. I have never brushed them down with anything (that serves as what purpose?) Do you have one for breaded stuffed mushrooms Fried or baked?


----------



## mudbug (Apr 30, 2006)

Quizzie, I don't have the kind recipe you asked for.  I believe brushing the oil on the shrooms helps them cook,and I _know _it gives them a nice color.  And I found I needed to use more oil than the recipe called for to coat them all.

Wonder if you are using shrooms that are too large (undercooked) or too small (overcooked)?


----------

